# Trooper David Shawn Blanton Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Trooper David Shawn Blanton Jr.
*North Carolina Highway Patrol
North Carolina*
End of Watch: Tuesday, June 17, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 24
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, June 17, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Trooper David Blanton was shot and killed while making a traffic stop on I-40 near Canton, North Carolina. A struggle ensued during the stop and Trooper Blanton was fatally shot.

The suspect fled the scene but was apprehended a short time later by deputies from the Haywood County Sheriff's Office and officers from the Canton Police Department.

Trooper Blanton had served with the agency for 2 years. He is survived by his wife and child.
Agency Contact Information
North Carolina Highway Patrol
512 N Salisbury Street
Raleigh, NC 27699

Phone: (919) 733-7952

_*Please contact the North Carolina Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Truck Trooper (Jan 29, 2008)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Rip.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Great tribute video. RIP Brother, go with god.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Way too young......RIP brother, and good job to the deputies & officers who captured the murdering scumbag.


----------

